# Help, please!



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I live in Pensacola and I'm very new to the freshwater fishing scene. I have a pond that I can fish on a daily basis and have fished for about a whole month during the days that I have off from work. I've tried everything from a rooster tail, bitsy minnow's, and artificial worms, but to no avail. I have no clue what I'm doing when it comes to fishing freshwater. What would be the best artificial to use this time of the year. I've seen bass in there upwards to what looked like 8 pounds. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

as the water temp rises the bass are going to be in deeper water.try different retrieve speeds and techniques


----------



## grysqurl (Mar 7, 2008)

Buy some live shiners.:thumbsup:


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

My guess would be that the pond could be nearly fished out. Most of the ponds around here, especially private ponds, hold plenty of fish. This is a great time of year for bass to bite, so if you are not catching any, there must not be many in there.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Need more info about the pond to make a good evaluation, but if you'd like I'll head out there and fish it with you one of these days and help you figure it out. If you don't feel comfortable with me knowing your spot you're welcome to come out this way and I'll help you figure them out. I'm free most days, so just send me a PM if you want to do this.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

My secret bass lure is a purple worm fished weedless with an 1/8 oz bullet sinker. Different people like different weights according to rod size. Top water lures work pretty well in early summer. Rapala makes some good ones they say their depth on them.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

@BY Ryan...that would be cool, I'll definitely PM you. I don't mind at all about showing anyone where I fish.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

You should share a little about the pond like water color, grass in the water, shade, size, depth. I will always choose live bait of artificials personally.


----------



## Btsnhos (May 27, 2013)

I've been having alot of success on senkos this year along with all black spinners for the really dirty/dingy water


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

zoom flukes in ponds are deadly...


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Try live shiners or a live nightcrawler rigged just like a plastic worm and fish it real slow. If live bait wont work , i would try topwater or a wounded fish type bait, maybe you can get a reaction strike out of them.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

Try big ole earthworms, fish early morn or after sunset


----------



## Btsnhos (May 27, 2013)

I'd be more than willing to help you solve your bass problem.


----------

